# Trooper Javier Arana, Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Javier Arana, Jr.*

Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, March 24, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 3/24/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:



Trooper Javier Arana was killed in an automobile accident as he responded to assist a vehicle pursuit in El Paso at approximately 1:30 am.

During the response Trooper Arana's vehicle collided with a pickup truck near the intersection of Joe Battle Boulevard and Bob Hope Drive. Trooper Arana's patrol car burst into flames upon impact.

Trooper Arana had served with the Texas Highway Patrol for two years. He is survived by his wife and children.

​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Luis Gonzales
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21211-trooper-javier-arana-jr#ixzz1q5VTv1Pi​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Arana.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

RIP Trooper Arana.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP trooper


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Arana


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

RIP Trooper Arana


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Trooper Arana


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

